# 2014-2015 Chevy/ GMC 1500 1/2 ton plow selection help



## coke813

Hi, I have searched multiple threads and can only find limited information about the "new" style GM trucks. I'm hoping to centralize the information so future people can find it better than I did. I recently bought a 2015 Silverado Z71 Crew Cab with the 5.3 liter. I know its not a HD plow truck, I'm really only looking to do my driveway and maybe a few neighbors. I previously had a 1998 1500 with a Western, so I have experience plowing with a 1/2 ton and did not have too much difficulty.

The issue I'm having is trying to decide which plow to go with. The local dealers don't know a lot about the "new" trucks, and even less about the 1500 models. I am hoping to get some advice & photos from you guys who have installed a plow on the 2014 and newer half ton trucks. I have Hiniker and Boss dealers nearby, also Western but I'm leaning toward the first two. I am aware that Boss sells a replacement Valence with notches cut out of it. Any thoughts on those?

If you have any advice or tips and tricks regarding the front valance/ lower bumper/ air dam that has to be trimmed, I'd love to hear it. I think I've decided to get a leveling kit. I'm not sure if the 2" front lift can help avoid having to cut anything or not. I see a lot of guys use the timbrens also, I'm not convinced I need those if I use the leveling kit.

So please post if you have any experience with the new 1/2 ton trucks. I'm not interested in the 2500 or 3500, since those have different frames and bumpers, and they are not applicable to my situation. Any photos of your installation would be appreciated. I hope this provides a resource for others who come across the same issues I have found.
Thanks for any help, and safe plowing!


----------



## jerseydrew

the mount is the same since 2007 so mechanically any half ton snow plow will fit the only difference will come into play with the electrical connections. any good snow plow dealer will put it right on. 

plows on the newer half tons will kill ball joints so keep spares on hand if you are commercially plowing. 

otherwise it is a great setup. i had the western HTS and i got it because the receivers could be removed during the summer for full ground clearance.


----------



## coke813

jerseydrew, alright, i looked agian. It appers that Boss and Western have the same push plates on the '14 & '15 models as the '07 to '13 models. But Hiniker does list a different model number the new model years. Maybe the truck frames are the same. The main difference is the bumper configuration on the last 2 model years- there is extra plastic trim that hangs down lower than on the older trucks, and that had to either be trimmed, removed, or ??? that's what I'm looking for help with.
http://www.hiniker.com/snow_products/productmanuals.html


----------



## jerseydrew

on GM trucks (except the 15 silver ado HD) there is a lower trim that is removable and will look better and less cutting with it removed. you almost always have to cut something to make plow mounts fit. on my 07 western wanted me to cut half the number off for clearance. i notched out where the actual mounts were and removed the lower lip and you couldn't even tell anything was there.


----------



## coke813

I was able to get these photos directly from Boss. This is the installed mount with a cut "stock" bumper.


----------



## coke813

This is the Boss mount installed with the replacement bumper insert you can purchase from them.


----------



## coke813

I have 2 photos of a Western mount bracket installed on a 2500. Not exactly the same, but the bumper is a similar shape. The guy I talked to said that when the receivers are removed for "off season", you don't lose any ground clearance. The part of the frame that stays on the truck is actually higher than the plastic skirting on the bumper. They make a HTS (half ton slowplow) that is lighter for personal use. I am leaning toward this setup right now, but I still would love to see an HTS mount installed on a 1500.


----------



## jerseydrew

i had an HTS on my last 1500 but it was the previous body style. i removed the lower lip and barely had to cut anything for the western to fit.


----------



## coke813

Here's a follow up just in case anyone else is looking for info on the 1500 bumpers. I decided to go with a Western because of the removable receivers. here are some photos of my truck Before the install, after the install, and with the receivers removed. hope that helps someone out!


----------



## jerseydrew

looks great and the HTS is a good plow just doesn't like to back drag that well


----------



## ATS1

I recently purchased a 2014 GMC Sierra Denali. I'd only be using the plow for my own residential purposes (200 yards of my and in-laws driveway). Was leaning to the Boss because of the bumper insert, but more importantly, what do you guys think of the HTX line? I was looking at the stainless option, but found the stainless steel relatively thin compared to the poly blade. I got a few pics from Boss on Sierra 1500 and a 2500, but nothing on a Denali. Lots questions...any thoughts for this rookie?


----------



## coke813

When I started my search I was leaning toward a Boss HTX because it seemed like a nice blade and nice mount. But I used to have an old Western on my old truck and it held up well for me. In the end I though the Western & Boss were pretty much equal options but the one benefit Western had was the removable receivers. 
For the moldboard thickness, I think all the steel ones I have seen are 14 ga, whether its painted or Stainless. It sounds thin, but I never dented my old one. The cutting edge does all the work so I don't think that's an issue.
Honestly, I would tell you to choose which ever one you like the mount better, they are both going to clear your driveway just fine.


----------



## Dragnet767

How about this one, I have a 2012 Chevy Silverado and bought a 2803 Hiniker plow last fall for it. Now, I just bought a new 2015 Chevy Z71. Does anyone know if this 2803 plow will fit the new truck? Thx.


----------



## jerseydrew

Dragnet767;2054296 said:


> How about this one, I have a 2012 Chevy Silverado and bought a 2803 Hiniker plow last fall for it. Now, I just bought a new 2015 Chevy Z71. Does anyone know if this 2803 plow will fit the new truck? Thx.


frame is same... wiring is probably different.


----------



## Dragnet767

Sweet! Thx Jerseydrew! The frame size was my biggest concern.


----------



## Dragnet767

I'll post pics after it's done.


----------



## jerseydrew

Dragnet767;2054663 said:


> I'll post pics after it's done.


by that i meant frame on trucks are same. all other companies are using same part numbers for 07-current so i would be hard pressed to think the mount would be any different.


----------



## Dragnet767

I'll know for sure in the morning when I can call the place that installed it and will have to swap it to the new truck. If it fits. But like you said from what I have read I'm sure it will.


----------



## coke813

I had someone PM me asking for photos of my mount attachment, but I can't figure out how to put photos in a PM message. So Jamie, this is for you.
if you want to see something specific that's not in these pictures, let me know and I'll try to get another photo.
Thanks,
Andy


----------



## pipe76

I have a 2015 GMC crew cab 1500, and this thread is exactly what I was looking for. I'm between the boss and western, thinking I want to go up one model from the half ton models, both dealers said it would be ok and a better built plow. I'm told that the boss mount hangs low, but the previous pictures of the chevy make it look like the bumper piece they sell covers the whole mount, is that true? Anybody have any pictures of one on a 14+ gmc 1500? The westerns mount looks the best so far as it has the removable pieces.


----------



## JustJeff

Am I missing something here? Is your question basically asking if the truck will look pretty with the valance cut or if you have to cut it? If you're using your truck to make money the point is mute.


----------



## pipe76

JustJeff said:


> Am I missing something here? Is your question basically asking if the truck will look pretty with the valance cut or if you have to cut it? If you're using your truck to make money the point is mute.


Yes, you are missing something, I was simply asking which plow receiver allows for the most clearance. I'm not using the truck to make money actually, just personal plowing.


----------



## coke813

the Boss bumper plastic filler piece covers everything you don't need to actually touch the plow.

I don't know if i would go for a heavier plow. look at the weight of the plow you are considering and figure out your front axle weight rating. I think with the HTS I'm right up to the max. Granted, the truck handles it just fine, but if you put another 300 pounds off the front end, you are just stressing everything that much more. It depends how careful you want to treat your baby. Mine is still "new to me" so I'm pretty careful.

What type of plowing are you doing? I currently do 2 rural driveways. no issues at all with my HTS. right before Christmas I even had to bust through a 4' high drift. worked like a charm.


----------



## coke813

pipe76 said:


> I was simply asking which plow receiver allows for the most clearance.


hands down the western gives you the most clearance. with the receivers removed you have full clearance as if there is no mount on your truck.

The boss mount hangs down forever to hit on curb stops and rocks and whatever else you drive over.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

My 2015 HD 25 Fisher MM2 is snug to to the under carriage














- as you can see ...


----------



## mikey4v

I have a 2016 double cab with a western hts and I wish I would've went with the midweight the bumper had to be trimmed,and theres plenty of clearance with my leveling kit


----------



## pipe76

Thank you all for the feedback, Mikey4v, do you have any pictures of your setup? The midweight is designed for the half ton also and is only 300$ more. Its chain vs piston lift and pivots better for uneven surfaces I'm told.


----------



## coke813

pipe76 said:


> The midweight is designed for the half ton also and is only 300$ more. Its chain vs piston lift and pivots better for uneven surfaces I'm told.


The midweight is also 130 lbs more than HTS. Not outrageous, but I'm still willing to bet that will push your weight over your FAWR. Did you investigate this at all? It will be close enough that you can get by, but as I said before, I don't want to abuse my "new" truck that much just to plow 2 driveways.

I do sympathize with the swiveling of the blade. There is one spot I always dug in with the corner because the HTS doesn't swivel. Not too bad, now that I am aware of it and can work around it.

I was worried about the direct lift instead of the chain and there is only a slight decrease in the height of my stacking ability. (lets say I could stack 5' high with my old western unimount and now its more like 4'.) Again, not a big deal for me, but something you should be aware of.

Overall I'm happy with my HTS. If it won't meet your needs, I guess I just wonder if your 1500 truck is enough either. Only you can make that decision and you have to live with it, so good luck.


----------



## mikey4v

Pipe76 I'm still trying to figure out how add pictures from my phone up here lol.... As far.as the swiveling goes I'm already starting to see uneven wear of my cutting edge so there's just one more reason why I wish I would've went with the midweight, I also split 55 contracts with one other guy kind of alot for a half ton with an hts but I lease it so oh well lol


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

pix - send pix to your email and save them in your home computer library, or send pix to an image saving site like imgur, then here click "Upload a File", then click browse and find and select ...


----------



## pipe76

coke813, Either of the plows would be fine for me really, I just feel like for a small amount of money more I can get a better plow. I will be only doing my paved 400ft driveway and my fathers 150ft gravel driveway and occasional driveway here and there for friends when they aren't around. I would have loved to get a 2500, and someday will, but in the meantime this truck is my daily driver so gas milage was a factor.


----------



## pipe76

mikey4v how's the plow holding up with that much work?


----------



## mikey4v

pipe76 said:


> mikey4v how's the plow holding up with that much work?


It's good also very light year for us where I'm at I'm still disappointed I didn't go with the midweight but it's holding up good for now


----------



## pipe76

I ended up going with the HT, so we will see how it goes. 1st thing I noticed was the temp climbs very quick, will deff have to keep an eye on that.


----------



## coke813

pipe76 said:


> [1st thing I noticed was the temp climbs very quick, will deff have to keep an eye on that.


Yeah, the blade blocks alot of the grille. I noticed when driving around in above freezing conditions that I had problems with engine temp too. You have to angle the blade to make some air flow behind it. When its cold out, its not too bad. The other problem is the ambient air sensor is right inside the grill. You may notice that your heater turns into an air conditioner if you aren't driving fast enough to make the truck realize its January instead of July. I thought about moving the temp sensor up higher after one warm calm day last winter. Now I never did that. I think the wire has enough slack, and with some zip ties I can relocate it at least enough to see if it makes a difference.


----------



## pipe76

I did notice that the temp gauge on the radio spiked up pretty quick, figured that sensor was getting blocked. It was a warmer day when I drove home from the dealer so I imagine with colder weather it should help, and supposed to keep it under 45 with plow on and I was going a little faster than that.


----------



## j.p.landscaping

Just for reference purposes here's my 2014 Z71 1500 with the Bilestin 5100 leveling shocks and a snap shot of my Fisher MM2 mounts. Notice the minor cutout but still looks good.


----------



## jerkyboy

mikey4v said:


> Pipe76 I'm still trying to figure out how add pictures from my phone up here lol.... As far.as the swiveling goes I'm already starting to see uneven wear of my cutting edge so there's just one more reason why I wish I would've went with the midweight, I also split 55 contracts with one other guy kind of alot for a half ton with an hts but I lease it so oh well lol


Mikey4v, I have an '18 double cab and need to pull the trigger soon. I'm leaning towards the mid weight, any reason why I shouldn't go that route? I posted a thread a few days ago looking for input from site members but have had no responses.


----------



## mikey4v

Jerkyboy, I had the hts on my 16 half ton it was an ok plow but for what I did I didn’t like it it wasn’t a chain driven plow like the rest of the traditional westerns the removable receivers are smaller than the midweight so if you ever wanted to upgrade to a bigger plow you would have to buy those too. Honestly I don’t know how much you plow but I plow with a guy who only uses the 7’6 pro plow on a half ton we know it’s way to heavy but it handles the weight very well honestly


----------



## jerkyboy

I stopped in at the local Western/Fisher dealer last weekend to look into the HTS. A couple of the guys who work there said they thought the midweight was a much better setup and quoted me on the Western midweight plows, which weigh 540lbs (steel) and 532 lbs (poly). They said that, technically, the steel unit's additional eight pounds puts me over the FAWR, but the poly doesn't. The steel Western midweight is only $200 more than the HTS. The dealer said they'd put it on my truck but I'd have to sign a release because it's over the FAWR. I want to go with the midweight but want to make sure the front end can handle it...that's my concern.


----------



## mikey4v

jerkyboy said:


> I stopped in at the local Western/Fisher dealer last weekend to look into the HTS. A couple of the guys who work there said they thought the midweight was a much better setup and quoted me on the Western midweight plows, which weigh 540lbs (steel) and 532 lbs (poly). They said that, technically, the steel unit's additional eight pounds puts me over the FAWR, but the poly doesn't. The steel Western midweight is only $200 more than the HTS. The dealer said they'd put it on my truck but I'd have to sign a release because it's over the FAWR. I want to go with the midweight but want to make sure the front end can handle it...that's my concern.[/QUOTE
> 
> go with the midweight and don't look back I would definitely recommend putting a leveling kit in as well to help with the weight of the blade


----------



## jerkyboy

I already purchased a motofab leveling kit, which I will install before I purchase the plow. That's going to lift my front end by 2", not beef up the suspension. Are you suggesting that I install heavier springs too?


----------



## nyfreeze

I have a 2014 1500 GMC Sierra SLE and I was offered a light plow for my truck to do just my driveway. The issue or non-issue is its coming off of a 2013 Chevy Silverado 2500 would the setup for the 2500 fit my 1500?


----------



## cwren2472

nyfreeze said:


> I have a 2014 1500 GMC Sierra SLE and I was offered a light plow for my truck to do just my driveway. The issue or non-issue is its coming off of a 2013 Chevy Silverado 2500 would the setup for the 2500 fit my 1500?


No. At a minimum, you'll need a different mount and headlight harness. The frames are different between the 1500 and 2500 and the headlights changed in 2014 for the 1/2 tons.


----------

